# Range finders for 3d course?



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of maybe trying a 3D match or two this summer to get tuned up for bow season. This may be a hard question to answer, but are range finders allowed at all. I see people talking about range issues. Is that part of the challenge? To guesstimate the distance and take your shot? Im not really looking to compete in a league or win anything, just want a different kind of practice. Would it be up to the discretion of whoever is organizing it if I could use my rangefinder?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

at our local clubs you can use a range finder. just DO NOT turn in a score card or discuss yardage with anyone that will turn in a score.
if you are just getting practice for hunting season a range finder is a great tool to use.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

The shop I shoot at encourages the use of range finders (After) the shot(for leagues). It has place for your estimated yardage and actual on the score card. During tournaments they re not allowed. As VA hunter indicated I don't think hardly any range would care if you weren't turning in your scorecard or sharing info for other's advantage.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

At my local range and fun shoots I guess the yardage, shoot my shot and then range the target. It helps me know if I guessed the yardage wrong or just made a bad shot. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

Most clubs will let you use them but your score will not count for league but if your only shoot for fun and practice what dose that matter go out and have fun and come home with all your arrow ..


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Never shoot a target without one! I always pay to practice, I guess then range it and always shoot for the correct yardage. This tells me if my sight marks are correct and if I can actually shoot! if you are always guessing yardage and not a Pro how do you know if you really made a good shot? Next year I am going to spend 95% of my time just going to ranges and judging targets leaving the bow at the house and maybe one day I can shoot another class other than known.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

The club I belong to Cowtown Bowman in Fort Worth,Texas our club shoots every month have 30 targets.First 15 targets are known distances clearly marked at each station with a index card. The last 15 targets are unknown. Makes it very challenging and really levels the playing field. Absolutely NO RANGEFINDERS!!! Another thing there are different classes and Max distances are all different for each class so in my Hunter class Max distance is 38 yards so at least I know I won't need to gap my 40-50 yd pins at all. Good Luck and have fun dude cause 3D is the **** bro!!!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I used one at a 3-d before, as others have said I said so up front and did not turn in my card, club had no issue nor did anyone else


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds good. I guess its time to find some local shoots and send some emails. Bow isnt quite ready yet, but will be soon.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

At local 3D shoots on the weekend . I judge and shot the target . I range every target even if it was an 11 , just to check my judging of targets . I still turn my card in when im done


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Shot a fun round, or we even offer know distance classes now, so you can range them.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Shot a fun round, or we even offer know distance classes now, so you can range them.


I wish IBO would wake up and get with times and start a known distance class.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

treeman65 said:


> I wish IBO would wake up and get with times and start a known distance class.[/QUOTE
> That would be great. Even if they made the shots longer. Or even make the scoring rings visible.
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

socal has rangefinder class for those that want to use, just have to all be in a group and not with any other shooters that arent using them, and they give trophies like every other class. Nothing wrong with someone thats not good at yardage using them in the class, its all about having fun so if they want to use one there shoud be no problem


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DCPA said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish IBO would wake up and get with times and start a known distance class.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> DCPA said:
> 
> 
> > I tried an they would not even consider it. Then got slammed by some IBO shooters that said 3d is about judging yardage. I bet those same people could not even come out even on a known distance range
> ...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maybee-R said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> > When competing for 3d the idea of judging and shooting for score is the design of the game. If you change it to a known distance or allow range finders you change the game to more like a field or spot round.
> ...


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

It's amazing at the difference between shooting marked and unmarked. Our local club shoots are marked and allow rangefinders. I haven't shot a unmarked course in two years till this last weekend. I have totally forgot how to judge yardage. I normally on a 65 yard max coarse shoot up to 20 up on a 40 target coarse. Then I went Memorial Day weekend to a 45 max unmarked tournament and shot 30 down.

The two tournaments are not apples to apples either. The first one scores 12,10,8,5 and the second one is 10,8,5


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

That's what I like about ASA. If you want to shoot known yardage with a range finder, there is a class for you. If you want to shoot half known and half unknown there is a class for you. And if you want to shoot all unknown, there is a class for you too. The funny thing is, all these people crying about using range finders in 3-D, and that 3-D is suppose to be about guessing yardage. The largest classes in ASA are the ones that are known yardage or half known yardage classes. The thing is, I always thought that is was suppose to be about getting MORE archers out shooting, joining archery clubs and organizations, and spending more money in the archery industry. I got question for all the unknown yardage 3-D purest. How many of you go into the woods hunting without a range finder?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

n2bows said:


> That's what I like about ASA. If you want to shoot known yardage with a range finder, there is a class for you. If you want to shoot half known and half unknown there is a class for you. And if you want to shoot all unknown, there is a class for you too. The funny thing is, all these people crying about using range finders in 3-D, and that 3-D is suppose to be about guessing yardage. The largest classes in ASA are the ones that are known yardage or half known yardage classes. The thing is, I always thought that is was suppose to be about getting MORE archers out shooting, joining archery clubs and organizations, and spending more money in the archery industry. I got question for all the unknown yardage 3-D purest. How many of you go into the woods hunting without a range finder?


the reason they are afraid of known yardage is if they known the yardage then it is one excuse that they wont have when they screw up


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

where in Indiana are you located?


----------

